# K03/K04 CFM/Compressor maps



## DirtyLaundry (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone happen to have the CFM numbers for the new K03 and K04's, or better yet compressor maps. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

KO3: 















KO4:


----------



## DirtyLaundry (Sep 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> KO3:
> 
> KO4:


Thanks. :thumbup:

That appears to be the map for the K04-25/26. Do you happen to know what year/model K03 map that is?

If I'm not mistaken there is a difference in flow efficiency between the newer (TSI/FSI) K03's and older 1.8 03's as well as differences even between the 1.8 and 2.7 turbos and even between different 1.8 motors. I'm also wondering if there is an appreciable difference between later model k03/k04's and whether or not anyone has access to compressor maps for these.

Is the general attitude that they're likely close enough to the maps we have as for differences to be inconsequential and just not worry about it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Differences are negligible, i cant comment on the new k03's though.


----------

